# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Livres pour l'optimisation de code source

## Umlist

Bonsoir tout le monde,

 Je voudrai avoir votre avis sur des livres qui parle de l'optimisation des codes source, ainsi que des techniques de programmation, enfin la totale  ::D: .

Je vous remercie.

----------


## Trademark

Salut,

Pour l'optimisation je te conseille : http://algo.developpez.com/livres/#L9782100545261 parce que oui a commence par l  :;): 

Pour les techniques, il y en a des myriades et il faudrait que tu sois plus prcis, mais d'une faon gnrale j'aime bien :

http://conception.developpez.com/liv...L9782744023279
http://matthieu-brucher.developpez.c...nception/cpoo/ (une nouvelle dition est sortie)

Par contre quelle est le rapport avec le C ? (Parce que les deux derniers livres seront un peu plus limit en C qu'en un langage orient objet).

----------


## Umlist

lol trademark, tu n'as pas tort, mais bon mon choix c'est fait car j'utilise essentiellement le langage C, mais aussi ce forum du C est tres actif par rapport aux autre  ::D: .

----------


## Trademark

On dirait que tu cherches un livre miracle qui va te permettre de faire de la micro-optimisation inutile en utilisant des oprateurs bit  bit, ou ce genre de chose...

De l'optimisation, a se passe d'abord au niveau conceptuel, lorsqu'on rflchit  quelle structure de donnes / algorithmes on va utiliser.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux optimiser, et quelle ide as-tu derrire la tte ? ::weird::

----------

